# Cold Starts How to



## DieselEnvy (Jun 22, 2013)

In regard to glow plug operation, I ALWAYS "glow the plugs" before starting the engine. There are many sales people at the dealerships that tell you that's not necessary on these "modern" diesel engines, but I do it anyway for the sake of good habit. _You never know when you might have to drive an "old" diesel...!_

Incidentally (_although I have no intertest in using it_), the "Remote Start" feature on the Cruze TD does "glow the plugs" before cranking. I experimented the other day to see if that was indeed the case...


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Does anybody know if th glow plugs come on when the driver's door is opened (in anticipation of being started and starting quickly? I've heard this about other cars but not sure if there's anything to it. 

My other comment is that most buyers of this car will just get in and turn the key. I would imagine the computer nannies would take care of glowing via computer control and not allow the engine to crank until glow has been accomplished.


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

[SIZE=+2][/SIZE]*[SIZE=+2]....[/SIZE]*


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

GotDiesel? said:


> Diesel, The answer to your question is ... Yes , The car going into a pre glow/start up when you unlock the door. The relay energize and going into ready mode.


I figured so. I can hear all sorts of things going on when I open the door and get into the car.


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

Oddly enough as I read this cold starts thread, we're hitting 27C (81F) here in the Greater Boston area today. Good to know this information. I remember fueling up my Dad's 1988 Mercedes diesel and putting a little kerosene into the tank to make sure it started when we had really cold nights. I plan on using PowerService in the white bottle this winter. Even with winterized fuel blended into the B5 that I have been using surely raises the pour point to something less than desirable.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

2100rpm at 100k seems high for a diesel? My Cruze is doing 1750rpm at 110kph,and my Hundai Getz 1.5 non turbo petrol is doing 2300rpm at 110kph.


----------

